# Renault paint hard or soft?



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys just wondering if u would class the paint on a clio 172 (iceberg silver) hard or soft?


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

soft I would say. But I varies from year of manufacture and colour of paint . Have a look on the polished bliss website there is a rough guide about hardness of paint and a chart http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/what-polish-should-i-use.html I think they say its intermediate paint hardness .


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The last two I have done were hard :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I had a 182 trophy which was soft - medium, i have a megane 250 in the same capsicum red and its hard.

Did a 197 in albi blue and again it was medium.


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

I had a 172 in monaco blue last year.
Merenza 203 on a lake country constant pressure pad worked perfect on it for me. Was swirled to buggery though! :buffer:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

moono16v said:


> I had a 182 trophy which was soft - medium, i have a megane 250 in the same capsicum red and its hard.
> 
> Did a 197 in albi blue and again it was medium.


Just goes to show same company different paints so that's why we say don't take anything for granted,treat each car as an Individual.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Renault sport models are sprayed separately to standards models and have typically been harder than the standard models. My liquid yellow was very hard, but most I'd suggest we're medium to hard


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Renault sport models are sprayed separately to standards models and have typically been harder than the standard models. My liquid yellow was very hard, but most I'd suggest we're medium to hard


You need another LY in your life dave


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

My Vee is soft, right bugger if not careful.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> My Vee is soft, right bugger if not careful.


Same here with the Laguna Coupé. I think it depends which factory built the
car. The Laguna III lines were brand new.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm on the verge of getting a black 2013 Megane Knight edition. 

I'm used to mostly polishing BMW's - am I going to need to take it more easy with the DA?
Looks like the previous owner had a £50 valet including t-cut to shine 'er up :doublesho


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> My Vee is soft, right bugger if not careful.


Giggity


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

welsh.Z.S. said:


> Hi guys just wondering if u would class the paint on a clio 172 (iceberg silver) hard or soft?


You'll not know till you do a test spot :thumb: assuming you are going to use a polishing machine :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> You'll not know till you do a test spot :thumb: assuming you are going to use a polishing machine :thumb:


Do you think it's safe to start with Menzerna final finish and work back from there if needed?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed how 'good' Renault Paint looks recently? 

As I am sure many of us do i take a real interest in car paint quality when out and about (even walking through Tesco car park ) and over the last couple of years Renaults seem to have improved dramatically, they appear to have changed either their paint or lacquer. I am sure that looking closely would show as many swirls as ever but from a distance top marks from me.

The lines of the new Clio no doubt help but compared to other Makes they look significantly glossier.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

66Rob said:


> Has anyone else noticed how 'good' Renault Paint looks recently?
> 
> As I am sure many of us do i take a real interest in car paint quality when out and about (even walking through Tesco car park ) and over the last couple of years Renaults seem to have improved dramatically, they appear to have changed either their paint or lacquer. I am sure that looking closely would show as many swirls as ever but from a distance top marks from me.
> 
> The lines of the new Clio no doubt help but compared to other Makes they look significantly glossier.


I think Renault's look good recently. Seem to have really got their act together again after some funny years.

Regarding the paint though, I had 2 mk1 clio's in the 90's, a metallic black RT and 449 sport blue 16v
Both looked great.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Matt_Nic said:


> Do you think it's safe to start with Menzerna final finish and work back from there if needed?


I see your on the verge of getting a black car it depends on how bad the damage is bud. You could start off with 3500 on a polishing pad, but what you have described it ain't going to do much just improve the gloss level.

What pads and polish besides 3500/3800 have you, and if you put a picture up that will help a lot. Remember now that you probably won't be working on hard paint like you did in the past:thumb:


----------

